

Why don't we elect many specialised governments instead of just one? - ybalkind
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1BVHustJzVDzq3C2L2h3bMlivezy1jNbROyrcTTM_TAE/edit?usp=sharing

======
Arnt
Lots of countries do elect several governments with different
responsibilities. including the country where I currently live. One runs
kindergartens and hospitals, another runs the school system and the police, a
third runs customs.

I think the answer to the question is that the split isn't simple. 60% of laws
enacted require cooperation between different levels here, and that's after a
recent reform to split the responsibilities more cleanly.

~~~
ybalkind
Which country would that be?

